# The 90s Didn't All Suck - Just Mostly



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 10, 2018)

No. I spent my 20's in the 90's. They didn't suck' I was there.




I had my first three way in the 90's. It was awesome.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 10, 2018)

(I win)


----------



## torontoke (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> (I win)


I started listening to Nirvana before they became super popular only because my mom ordered the cassette through Columbia records because she thought the baby on the cover was cute and it wasn't what she was expecting and gave it to me, hooked ever since.


----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Nov 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


That whole performance is amazing.

My favorite track...


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 11, 2018)

420God said:


> I started listening to Nirvana before they became super popular only because my mom ordered the cassette through Columbia records because she thought the baby on the cover was cute and it wasn't what she was expecting and gave it to me, hooked ever since.


lmao thats awesome... we ripped off the columbia house tape club multiple times when we were kids...sent a penny, got ten tapes, never seen another payment.lol


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 11, 2018)

I remember the 90s kinda fondly


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

When MTV broke killer bands.....


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Nov 11, 2018)

This thread takes me back. I was a kid when a lot of this music came out, I didn't realize how good it was back then and have only come to appreciate it in the past 7-8 years.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

here's a nice get to know ya opening number...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 11, 2018)

Don't forget them deep tracks


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

" Catherine liked high places, high up in the hills. A place for making noises like the whales [ insert genuine whale noise ]. And she built a chapel with her image on the wall. A place where she could rest. And wash. And listen to the wind blow. "


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 11, 2018)

Almost forgot about pj harvey


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Almost forgot about pj harvey


Impossible.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

@Tangerine_ - he's a Creep.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 11, 2018)

Hard to velieve this was 1992:


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 11, 2018)

@Amos Otis he's a weirdo...







Got a good playlist going from this thread


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> @Amos Otis he's a weirdo...


what the hell are you doing here? you think you belong here?


----------



## CanadianDank (Nov 11, 2018)

*Word!*


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

"I fake my life like I feel. Too much."


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> what the hell are you doing here? you think you belong here?


I want you to notice -When I'm not around


----------



## xtsho (Nov 12, 2018)

Yeah yeah yeah. Love them or hate them. I know. They just performed in Portland this last august. I was there. Glad I went.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 12, 2018)

Skaters in the 90s?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 12, 2018)

Skater rats and grunge. I loved every disgusting minute of it.


80s killed 70s disco and in the 90s with four simple words an entire generation of grunge was born putting a welcomed end to pretty boy hair bands.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Skater rats and grunge. I loved every disgusting minute of it.
> 
> 
> 80s killed 70s disco and in the 90s with four simple words an entire generation of grunge was born putting a welcomed end to pretty boy hair bands.


Gnr was huge in 1990, by 1995 they were the butt of jokes


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 12, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Yeah yeah yeah. Love them or hate them. I know. They just performed in Portland this last august. I was there. Glad I went.


Love them. Even a lot of the newer stuff.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)

steve stevens masterclass


----------



## too larry (Nov 12, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Skaters in the 90s?


This thread is right in your wheelhouse Chance. {good tune}


----------



## too larry (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


>


----------



## too larry (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 14, 2018)

Elvis wannabes were popular in the 90s lol


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4232148


High praise.Shoegaze music.
early-mid 90's I cut my teeth smoking mj with this decade's music playing in the background.i will forever love it.
I've always liked MP,more of a casual fan.Angel Dust was/is one of my favorites.thanks for introducing me to Tomahawk over in the gps thread.they slipped by me





Song is from 2001 but technically they formed in 99.killer track/video.







Tangerine_ said:


> Skater rats and grunge. I loved every disgusting minute of it.
> 
> 
> 80s killed 70s disco and in the 90s with four simple words an entire generation of grunge was born putting a welcomed end to pretty boy hair bands.


If you havent already,and you have a minute,check out Hype.Great doc about that "scene".where I found this little gem


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> I've always liked MP,more of a casual fan.Angel Dust was/is one of my favorites.thanks for introducing me to Tomahawk over in the gps thread.they slipped by me


If we ever get to the 2000s, there's a ton of Mike Patton projects that'll fit: Lovage, Peeping Tom, Gen Patton and the Executioners, Mr Bungle, the fantastic Mondo Cane....


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2018)

Could win the 'worst album cover' award, but one of the last great BOC tracks anyway.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 15, 2018)

Ton of good music came out in the 90s. Some of which has already been highlighted here. Hello, good people.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)

Business is good.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2018)

They made a couple of great LPs; mismanagement ruined them. Shouldda been BIG.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Business is good.


I hear this one all the time on a streaming station I listen to and never knew who it was, lol.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2018)

The keyboard player, James Raymond, is Crosby's son and never knew it, given away to adoption. Cool story how they were introduced to one another and became band mates. And if you've never heard of him..... Jeff Pevar !


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2018)

I really didn't care for this in the 70s.
"But I'm funky now in ev er ee wayyyyyy"
[ my ex gf's mom @ 4:00  ]


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The keyboard player, James Raymond, is Crosby's son and never knew it, given away to adoption. Cool story how they were introduced to one another and became band mates. And if you've never heard of him..... Jeff Pevar !


Some pics my father took of Crosby when he played for The Byrds, at Whiskey a Go-Go, with The Doors. Year 1969 I believe.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Some pics my father took of Crosby when he played for The Byrds, at Whiskey a Go-Go, with The Doors. Year 1969 I believe.


Way cool.Chris Hillman [pic 2 ] learned bass on the fly after being recruited from a bluegrass band. From the 'shy guy' in the Byrds, he emerged to have an epic career.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2018)

So overlooked. These cats were _tight.





_


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2018)

all you need is just one more excuse


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2019)

Billy Gould on bass.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Way cool.Chris Hillman [pic 2 ] learned bass on the fly after being recruited from a bluegrass band. From the 'shy guy' in the Byrds, he emerged to have an epic career.


Amos, here are some (not so great) pics my father took in December 2018, of Chris Hillman, Roger McGuinn, and Marty Stuart on the 50th Anniversary of Sweetheart of the Radio Tour. Thought you could appreciate this since we were just talking about them not long ago. I'm going with him later this month to see Arlo Guthrie's 50th Anniversary of Alice's Restaurant Tour.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Amos, here are some (not so great) pics my father took in December 2018, of Chris Hillman, Roger McGuinn, and Marty Stuart on the 50th Anniversary of Sweetheart of the Radio Tour. Thought you could appreciate this since we were just talking about them not long ago. I'm going with him later this month to see Arlo Guthrie's 50th Anniversary of Alice's Restaurant Tour.


That would have been a good show to see. I've posted a clip from that show...maybe on the "Live" thread. Marty Stuart is clearly having a blast.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2019)

*Oingo Boingo - Right to Know (B-side 1990) HQ*

*



*


----------



## too larry (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2019)

Genetics are over rated.


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> Genetics are over rated.


Since it sounds so much like Dire Straits in the verses, I'll say he's a Knopfler. With a nudge and a wink.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2019)

*WAS (NOT WAS) featuring Leonard Cohen 'Elvis' Rolls Royce'*

*



*


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 10, 2019)

Top 25 all time for me .These kids and their library . Another band that smells like the pacific ocean






“How can 1 little street SWALLOW so many lives “


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 12, 2019)

From the album "Album of the Year", and they weren't joking. It was. Pure ear candy,; the superb Billy Gould on bass.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2019)

*The Warlord Of Mars Mega-Mix*


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 7, 2019)

The 90's were certainly better than the 80's, particularly with the alternative:


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 7, 2019)

The


----------



## Schwagg#12 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 12, 2019)

My mom asked if we got peaches for her at the store:


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2019)

Faith No More


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 14, 2019)

1991...how the time has gone so quickly...


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 14, 2019)

I saw Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains, and Soundgarden on the same weekend in 1991.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 14, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I saw Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains, and Soundgarden on the same weekend in 1991.


Damn man the only one missing is Stone Temple Pilots, my personal favorite of the 90's grunge scene


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 14, 2019)

LostInEthereal said:


> Damn man the only one missing is Stone Temple Pilots, my personal favorite of the 90's grunge scene


Hung out with Dean and Rob in Ft. Lauderdale in '93.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 14, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Hung out with Dean and Rob in Ft. Lauderdale in '93.


Oh that's awesome dude


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 14, 2019)

Saw these guys and about a dozen in total bands (The only other one I remember was Seven Mary Three, I kind of recall Days of The New as well) back in '96 at a local radio festival/concert when 9 years old. Fucking walked into a port-a-potty a women didn't lock and saw her IV'ing something, kind of crazy.

Just googled and found this:

*Edgefest at Aksarben infield, 1996*
Pop-rock really brought in the masses. When Flock of Seagulls, The Nixons, Goldfinger, Seven Mary Three, The Refreshments and others played this festival, an estimated 25,600 people amassed at the show.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 14, 2019)

"The 90's was the last decade of simplicity and there was a cultural fabric in music and movies that united us. Even one hit wonders had a heart and passion that today's names couldn't even come close to replicating."


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2019)

how do you say.....deegroovy?


----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)

*recorded in the 90's. . . . .


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2019)

No fan, but this is still so good.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Boatguy (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> No fan, but this is still so good.


I was a big fan of her business sense if not her music.


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 5, 2020)

Rock and Roll died when the term 'alternative music' became mainstream and that was well before the 1990s were half way over.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2020)

@Just Be It's music. Some you like, some you don't.

I'm just trying to get to 1000 shitposts for my next trophy and where better than a 90s(mostly) suck thread.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 5, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @Just Be It's music. Some you like, some you don't.
> 
> I'm just trying to get to 1000 shitposts for my next trophy and where better than a 90s(mostly) suck thread.


Don't forget to add Chumbawamba to your shit posts and best of luck on reaching that goal of yours.


----------



## Bodean (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 5, 2020)

Dinosaur Jr - Green Mind Album


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Don't forget to add Chumbawamba to your shit posts and best of luck on reaching that goal of yours.


I bet you're fun to hang out with.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 5, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I bet you're fun to hang out with.


I bet you say that to all the boys.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I bet you say that to all the boys.


Only the cute ones.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2020)

In the 90s, where you lived weighed heavily on what you heard. I got to hear what Q102 or Lazer97, etc played. We had to drive an hour+ to see a show. It was balls and so are some of my favorite songs, but it's cool cause they're tied to some great memories.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 5, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Only the cute ones.


Sorry about my negativity. I was just clowning around with you. I mean no ill will.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Sorry about my negativity. I was just clowning around with you. I mean no ill will.


It's cool, bud. It was kinda fun. I never get much action in the music threads. Plus, I'm almost to that new Trophy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> It's cool, bud. It was kinda fun. I never get much action in the music threads. Plus, I'm almost to that new Trophy.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 6, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Sorry about my negativity. I was just clowning around with you. I mean no ill will.


Yeah, summer babe! Love me some Malkmus!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


----------



## Just Be (Mar 6, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4497181


Sounds like my ex


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 6, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Sounds like my ex


Ha! I did genuinely appreciate your apology and harbor no ill feelings toward you, either. I like to clown, as well.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 6, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Ha! I did genuinely appreciate your apology and harbor no ill feelings toward you, either. I like to clown, as well.


Thanks. I'm glad to hear that the apology is accepted. Sometimes I can get a little surly and when I do it always weighs on my consciense so I figured the best thing to do is apologize and try to be a little more mindful in the future.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 6, 2020)

More from the soundtrack of my 90's


----------



## Just Be (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 6, 2020)

I'll end my 90s nostalgia-fest here ..I promise.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 6, 2020)

Just Be said:


>


Most of these bands, I found out about a few years later. Friends of mine used to play a righteous waiting room.





YouTube







youtu.be


----------



## Just Be (Mar 6, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Most of these bands, I found out about a few years later. Friends of mine used to play a righteous waiting room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better late than never! To me, the videos that I posted are what I considered to be alternative music because none of it was mainstream even though some of those bands eventually became kind of 'mainstreamy'. The Flaming Lips are a good example. So, I'll post another from my own 90's soundtrack.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Ha! I did genuinely appreciate your apology and harbor no ill feelings toward you, either. I like to clown, as well.





Just Be said:


> Thanks. I'm glad to hear that the apology is accepted. Sometimes I can get a little surly and when I do it always weighs on my consciense so I figured the best thing to do is apologize and try to be a little more mindful in the future.


Isn't it wrong
And isn't is strange
That a man goes by the color of his face
And isn't it time
We've drawn the line
And decided to become a human race

Behind that mother's eyes
What makes a man so tough
That he don't care if anybody lives or dies
Give him some love
Give him some love
It might save a life


----------



## Just Be (Mar 6, 2020)

Steve Albini while he's not twiddling knobs


----------



## SFnone (Mar 6, 2020)

1995- Atari teenage riot- speed


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 6, 2020)

Just Be said:


>


That Fugazi album is also kick ass. One of their best, with the waiting room opener... so good!


----------



## Just Be (Mar 6, 2020)

1995 - Bush League All Stars - Pencilweight


----------



## Just Be (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Mar 7, 2020)

a couple from the loveless album- technically started in the 80's, but was released in '91- often imitated, but never duplicated...


----------



## Just Be (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 7, 2020)

The Grifters 'Bummer' - 1993





Seam - Headsparks - 1992


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2020)

*Sweet Pea and the Boneshakers covering  rocking "Cold Sweat".





*


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 16, 2020)

“ and defecate on your microphone “


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 17, 2020)

I lost my virginity to the first 37 seconds of this.


----------



## Just Be (Apr 17, 2020)

1994


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 17, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I lost my virginity to the first 37 seconds of this.


Lol
Hope Sandoval has a great voice. I posted this one over in the Women of music thread a little while back. Not a 90's song, but it's worth a listen if you have time. Teamed up with Massive Attack on this one


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2020)

FF to 1:20


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Apr 22, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


>


Technically from the 80's but still better than most of what came out after 1995.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Technically from the 80's but still better than most of what came out after 1995.


Good catch!
I realized I goofed on that one after I posted.
I first heard that song on a college radio staion in the fall of 88 and I bought the album soon after.

Fun times for me.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 22, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Good catch!
> I realized I goofed on that one after I posted.
> I first heard that song on a college radio staion in the fall of 88 and I bought the album soon after.
> 
> Fun times for me.


I was just about to post a couple of songs, one being mountain song by jane's addiction, but realized it and the other were actually from the 80's...


----------



## Just Be (Apr 22, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Good catch!
> I realized I goofed on that one after I posted.
> I first heard that song on a college radio staion in the fall of 88 and I bought the album soon after.
> 
> Fun times for me.


My old band opened for them in 1993. Fun times for me, too.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2020)

Just Be said:


> My old band opened for them in 1993. Fun times for me, too.


Your band must be fairly famous then. 
I saw Janes Addiction December 9 1990 and I can't remember if Primus opened for the Pixies or vice versa, but 2 of my favorites of the day.


----------



## Just Be (Apr 22, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Your band must be fairly famous then.
> I saw Janes Addiction December 9 1990 and I can't remember if Primus opened for the Pixies or vice versa, but 2 of my favorites of the day.


'Famous' enough to be played on college radio coast to coast but not famous enough to make a living off of it.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Apr 23, 2020)

1991


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 23, 2020)

That your band ? I’m gonna blaze up some moontang and run through the album if it is .


----------



## Just Be (Apr 23, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> That your band ? I’m gonna blaze up some moontang and run through the album if it is .


It isn't but it's definitely worth blazing up to. I'd post a link to my band's music but I'm trying to be somewhat anonymous on here.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Apr 23, 2020)

1993


----------



## Just Be (Apr 23, 2020)

1992


----------



## Just Be (Apr 23, 2020)

1990


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 23, 2020)

Just Be said:


> It isn't but it's definitely worth blazing up to. I'd post a link to my band's music but I'm trying to be somewhat anonymous on here.


Can’t not respect it ! Under radar only way to fly .


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)

Honestly, the only rap I can listen to is from the 90's


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 24, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Honestly, the only rap I can listen to is from the 90's


2003 dawg

I don't wanna fight, aaaiiiight, I'd rather go fly a kite Or go on a low-carb dite! 
That means no mo pasta, yall rappers are too slow and I'm kinda fasta 
I gotta watch it's a sweeahtch and wen my mother does my clothes to get em clean she uses bleeahch


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Rock and Roll died when the term 'alternative music' became mainstream and that was well before the 1990s were half way over.


Rock and Roll will never die!


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2020)

I thought the 90's had great music as demonstrated by the many fine examples in this thread. Some great stories too. A very entertaining read and listen.

I'm surprised none of my Canadian brothers or sisters mentioned this fine band. One of the best live shows I've seen and I've been lucky to have seen most of the bands posted on this thread.

RIP Gord.


----------



## Just Be (May 4, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I thought the 90's had great music as demonstrated by the many fine examples in this thread. Some great stories too. A very entertaining read and listen.
> 
> I'm surprised none of my Canadian brothers or sisters mentioned this fine band. One of the best live shows I've seen and I've been lucky to have seen most of the bands posted on this thread.
> 
> RIP Gord.


I remember seeing them on SNL one 90's night and was blown away by their song "Grace, Too". I never heard of them before and up until maybe a year ago I never heard anything else by them but I remembered their name and remembered where I saw them. Fortunately, I was able to find their SNL performance and here it is. https://www.pinkbike.com/video/125904/


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I thought the 90's had great music as demonstrated by the many fine examples in this thread. Some great stories too. A very entertaining read and listen.
> 
> I'm surprised none of my Canadian brothers or sisters mentioned this fine band. One of the best live shows I've seen and I've been lucky to have seen most of the bands posted on this thread.
> 
> RIP Gord.


"Up to Here" was just about perfect.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I remember seeing them on SNL one 90's night and was blown away by their song "Grace, Too". I never heard of them before and up until maybe a year ago I never heard anything else by them but I remembered their name and remembered where I saw them. Fortunately, I was able to find their SNL performance and here it is. https://www.pinkbike.com/video/125904/


Awesome. I remember that night like it was yesterday. The guest host (another Canadian) was Dan Aykroyd.

The first line in the song Grace Too is: "He said I'm fabulously rich" Gord played with that line for that performance. 

You have great taste in music and you would have loved seeing the band live.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> "Up to Here" was just about perfect.


Agreed


----------



## Just Be (May 4, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Awesome. I remember that night like it was yesterday. The guest host (another Canadian) was Dan Aykroyd.
> 
> The first line in the song Grace Too is: "He said I'm fabulously rich" Gord played with that line for that performance.
> 
> You have great taste in music and you would have loved seeing the band live.


I wonder how many people think the name of the song is Grey Stew.

I've since watched videos of them live and nothing that I've seen compares to that SNL performance (IMO) ..Gord was definitely a great front man and from what I've read a very kind soul. May he rest in peace.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I wonder how many people think the name of the song is Grey Stew.
> 
> I've since watched videos of them live and nothing that I've seen compares to that SNL performance (IMO) ..Gord was definitely a great front man and from what I've read a very kind soul. May he rest in peace.


Amen.

They are my favourite band and I was fortunate to see them live 22 times. The last time in 2010 at Massey Hall (3000 seat venue in Toronto). Every show was special for me but that one was so intimate because of the venue.

LOL @ Grey Stew btw. 

Cheers


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 5, 2020)

Here is another fine Canadian band from the 90’s.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 5, 2020)

I don’t recall anyone posting this band, as unbelievable as that may be.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 5, 2020)

This band had amazing potential. Their first album was one of the best initial albums of any band, IMHO.

Unfortunately the success went to their heads and they became coke head asshats and quickly the music suffered. Alas.


----------



## Just Be (May 6, 2020)

1996


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 8, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 9, 2020)

Yes sir,”A bullet hole too your soul “


----------



## SFnone (May 18, 2020)

... scott ian tried... not too bad really... for a metal head white guy


----------



## SFnone (May 18, 2020)

people say it's "indo", but i'm hearing "mendo"...


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (May 19, 2020)




----------



## greengreengang (May 26, 2020)

90s didnt suck at all!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 17, 2020)

Angry gingers don’t like the scorpions .


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Gemtree (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 8, 2020)

Not one bad song on this album


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 8, 2020)

Worth the watch even if the song is not your thing. Love how nonchalant these guys are about their jobs. The video editing is perfect. 

Stoner rock, baby!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 19, 2020)

“So play the resurrector and give the dead some life”


----------



## Leeski (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Rurumo (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Leeski (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Leeski (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Leeski (Dec 15, 2020)

Boru420 said:


>


Tune


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 15, 2020)

so many memories LOL


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Leeski (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 20, 2020)

Mad Season with Mark Lanegan from the Screaming trees. Lanegan's voice is so good, it's only gotten better with time. What a match up with Layne





From 2007? Lanegan with QOFTA only because dude deserves to be celebrated while he's still alive. Guy is cold as ice on stage. Looks like he just rolled up to the gig and his wife and kids are waiting in the minivan.


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Frankly Dankly (Jan 9, 2021)

The 90’s didn’t all suck...then 99% of the listed items are absolutely embarrassing. AIC was good, STP as well. I’m just glad social media wasn’t around when I was in high school, ffs.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 9, 2021)

Raves were fucking brilliant and xtc actually brought people together you wrinkly old bastard, now fuck off somewhere else.


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Jan 9, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> Raves were fucking brilliant and xtc actually brought people together you wrinkly old bastard, now fuck off somewhere else.


Raves were shit, xtc is for cunts that can’t handle life. Weed has done so much more for the world. Get bent, dole Dosser.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 9, 2021)

lmfao


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 9, 2021)

Once again, you have no clue if one life would’ve been lost. You’re making too many assumptions here.

your quote not mine lmfao


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)

peace


----------



## PizzaMan5000 (Feb 14, 2021)

I've been wanting to wear a fish-net face mask, and a coal chamber shirt.. I don't know if anybody will "get it".


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2021)

I was excited to see Chance posting again. Only to realize I was on page one. Damn it.

Anyway. . . .


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> I was excited to see Chance posting again. Only to realize I was on page one. Damn it.
> 
> Anyway. . . .


sorry bud


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## myvoy (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## SFnone (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (May 24, 2021)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 24, 2021)

Gemtree said:


>


I met a girl in Nashville that played Chasey Lain on our first "date". Gotdamn that was a fun summer.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


>


Fuck ya man. We'd probably get along great. NOFX is one of my all time favorite bands. Saw them a bunch. Guttermouth opened for them once. Talk about an awesome concert. We'd all never heard of Guttermouth back then, but they were selling the Friendly People album in the lobby after the show and we all lined up and bought it for $10.


----------



## Gemtree (May 24, 2021)

I miss the 90s


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 24, 2021)

NOFX is a band that's good live too.


----------



## Muad' Dib (May 25, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> NOFX is a band that's good live too.


The "Punk in Drublic" european tour together with Lagwagon in 95 was epic... Golden days. Ubi sunt.



As well BR still did amazing live shows at those times.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 25, 2021)

Muad' Dib said:


> The "Punk in Drublic" european tour together with Lagwagon in 95 was epic... Golden days. Ubi sunt.
> 
> View attachment 4909054
> 
> As well BR still did amazing live shows at those times.


Hell ya. I saved all my concert tickets too. I don't think I ever saw Lagwagon, but I have all the CDs. Saw BR once.


----------



## Muad' Dib (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Muad' Dib (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 4, 2021)

BSSM came out 30 years ago. John Frusciante was 21 years old playing lead on this track


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> BSSM came out 30 years ago. John Frusciante was 21 years old playing lead on this track


Bump this back up TTT for 2nd go around .


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 9, 2021)

Black Metal was starting in the early 90's.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 18, 2022)

Luxurious Bags - Frayed Knots (1994)


----------



## SFnone (Feb 8, 2022)

About some jackass politician who blew his brains out on live tv


----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2022)

compared to now, it was pretty chill...


----------

